# Alchemy and The Big Con



## goldsilverpro

I found this post of Ralph's very interesting. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=389

What Ralph is speaking of is Alchemy. He may or not realize this. For later on, in this post, please notice the keywords in Ralph's post: reproductive; parental; synthetic precious metals; transmutation.

*ALCHEMY.* Much of the chemicals, refining processes, and equipment that we use today were developed by the Alchemists. Alchemy is probably millenniums old and has it's roots in ancient Egypt and Sumer. Some even say Atlantis. It peaked in Europe in the 15th and 16th centuries. Most of the alchemical information has been passed down, but in code, so that the profane (you and I) can't understand it.

Alchemy is a huge series (maybe 1000's - a lifetime full) of laborious chemical (hydrometallurgy) and heat (pyrometallurgy) experiments designed to produce the Philosopher's Stone (the Celestial Ruby), a substance that will, among other things, provide eternal life when ingested. Also, it's reaction with base metals will transmute them to gold. Some say that the true purpose of alchemy is to transmute the person, during his quest.

The formulas for achieving this have been passed down through through the ages. There are basically 7 chemical stages to progress through, each of which is distinguished by it's unique color and characteristics. However, the information is in codes and symbols and, some of the intermediate of the intermediate chemical stages are dangerous. And, like all spiritual endeavors, there are many false paths, which are supported by traditions and designed to waste one's life.

Alchemy is a spiritual thing. Birth, Death, and Resurrection is a common theme. Transmutation is spiritual. There is much paganism in alchemy's roots. There are many Pantheists in Alchemy - everything is God; everything is alive.

*Modern Day Alchemy.* It's alive and well. There are millions of believers. Just Google it. There are many charlatans out there, also. In earlier centuries, alchemists were sponsored by nobility and fake alchemists or alchemical con men were executed. 

One of today's alchemists is David Hudson. He seems to make a living off of his invention of "white gold". He uses all the alchemical keywords in his writings. White Gold is a white powder that is said, by some, to be the Philosophers Stone or it's precursor. Mr Hudson can sell you the powder or show you how to make it. He can probably sell you what you need. He even has a patent.

*My Association with Alchemy.* This requires a story. Please realize the sameness in the practice of alchemy and gold refining. The same chemicals and metals. The same equipment. The wild color changes and the birth and resurrection of gold. 

For me, the chemistry of the alchemical transitions was like falling off a log, due to my refining experience. As you'll see, I was an alchemist for two years. I always bought the chemistry part. Being Christian, I never bought the spiritual part. I sort of buy the transmutation part. My teacher always said that transmutation was a door that you could break down (nuclear bomb) or open with a key (cold fusion). I believe that.

In 1983, I moved into a 15,000-20,000 sq.ft. warehouse owned by an alchemist. I lived in a nice pickup camper sitting in a building. There was also a big lot. On the property, there was every necessary piece of equipment needed to set up a full fledged mining operation - probably 300,000 pounds total weight of equipment. There were grizzlies, Humphrey Spirals, flotation cells, separating tables, and three completely stocked metallurgical labs. There were 3, never used, tilt furnaces whose crucible diameters were about 30". There were many 100's of drums containing rich ores. There was a hidden library with about 1500 volumes, ranging all the way from 1400 AD alchemy manuscripts to mining classics and ancient esoteric literature. There were big alchemical/pagan symbols on the walls that I ignored. His goal was to start a community where the gold was made, all power was generated, everything was free, and paganism was taught.

Every morning, right before dawn, my teacher would get up and spend the next two hours tending to his "garden." This consisted of about 200 little 2" porcelain one-pat butter dishes, set on shelves. They were shaped like miniature gold pans. Every day he would look at every one through a 100 power microscope and note the changes. He would add things to these and make up new ones. The goal was to make gold. Later in the day, I would look through them. I also had ones that I was working with. I truly saw some wonderous things happen. I saw those perfect black balls that you can pan off black sand, turn gold overnight. Starting with antimony, Willard Water, and a little vinegar, I saw gold appear and grow. It grew identical to fern shape and it grew larger each day. The problem with all this is that we could never seem to gear up. We never made stuff that was large enough to pick out with our fingers.

For two years, I did nothing but read, experiment, deal with prospectors and get gold out of our "cache." This was about 1000 (no lie), or more, 5 gallon buckets containing gold bearing sludges and residues. Some ran as high as 6 to 8 ounces, per bucket. My teacher was a very astute alchemist but a very poor refiner (or, a very smart one). Once, for a 10 year period, he did, as a refining job for a huge company, 15 tons of gold coated ceramic waste each month. Cyanide stripping was used. Being a poor (or wise) refiner, about 30% of the gold ended up in the buckets. When it was time to pay bills, I found a good bucket. Each bucket was different and required a different refining cycle. Fun Days!

*THE BIG CON*

All of this leads up to the Con. The Con is very old and is worked mainly worked on the wealthy. I have also seen investment packages made up of small investors. The Germans even had a name for this con, although I can't remember it. 

The Con involves finding investors for the transmutation of base metals or chemicals into gold, through the use of a special secret process. When it's time to show the goods, there is sleight of hand and there are "processes that cannot be shown" or " processes that are too dangerous to witness." The key phrase in this con is, "The gold and other PM's contained in this material are not assayable by conventional methods." The PM's are supposedly in an immature form and must be prompted along. I've seen it on a large scale twice. First, a guy that had invested his life savings into a process that got gold and silver out of well water in Arizona. I assayed the water for him about 5 different ways. When nothing showed, he didn't believe me because he was conditioned that traditional assay methods wouldn't work. The other time is pretty well covered in this post I put on 49ermike several years ago. This is almost exactly how it went down.

*Quote*
"I hope you haven't put ANY money into this. This is an ages old big-money con, which I think started in Germany. The Germans even have a special name for it, which I can't remember. Here is one the many possible ways it is promoted.

THE PITCH ---"In nature, a brand new chemistry of metals has been discovered. Dr. A has been working on it, in secret, all of his life. He found that such metals as gold, silver, platinum, and palladium exist, in many naturally occurring materials (ores, etc.), in an immature form. This baby gold can't be assayed by conventional means, but, after 42 years of research, Dr. A has perfected a fluxing process which matures it to the regular visible gold (or platinum, etc.) form. The process is very expensive - the flux mixture itself contains 27 ingredients, some of which are regular precious metals - like begats like. Only Dr. A knows the formula. His partner, Dr. B, was murdered last year by the CIA. The governments are very concerned about us dumping a lot of gold on the market - it would ruin the world economy. That's why we closely restrict our number of investors and require secrecy. It must never become public - we would all be killed. See this ore? A conventional assay reports only .03 tr ozs per ton. Through special processing and fluxing techniques, Dr. A has proven it to contain 29% gold, 41% platinum, and 4% rhodium, in conversion from it's immature form innate in many common materials. I know it's hard to believe, but we have extensive documentation proving it. With only a few drums of material, we all will be wealthy. Come over tomorrow and we'll show you how it works. Some of the steps are confidential, of course, but when you actually see the gold that is produced, you'll know that it works. Blah, blah, blah"

Certain types of people really get sucked into this. Many still believe it after losing all their money. Every once in a while, you will read in the paper of someone losing millions in this same scam. It can be very enticing.

In recent years, a new version of the con has cropped up. If you type - monoatomic gold - in a search engine, you will see words like ORMUS, or WHITE GOLD. You will also find the "white gold" inventor's name, David Hudson. If you dig, you'll find the same keywords - immature gold, incomplete gold, can't be assayed, monoatomic, etc. Many of Hudson's followers believe that this material is the Philosopher's Stone (or, an intermediate in the process), the material that will give eternal life and change base metals to gold. The solutions are sold on the internet. People drink them. Information is sold also, I think."

Well, Ralph, that’s the way I see your post. Who nows, though, maybe he found the key. Right. I've got this bridge.......

Chris


----------



## lazersteve

All the hocus pocus doesn't sway my belief in the laws of thermodynamics.

*First Law*


wiki said:


> First Law states that energy cannot be created or destroyed; rather, the amount of energy lost in a steady state process cannot be greater than the amount of energy gained.



Simply put you can't get something for nothing when it comes to atoms. The changes in mass required to perform any of the previously stated 'tricks' would take much more energy than you can generate at home. The magnitudes of energy required to increase the mass of even a single atom of 'immature' gold only exist in atom smashers and at the cores of stars.


You can read more by clicking *here*.

Search the article for the word gold.

Enjoy,

Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

yeah, if only rearranging the subatomic structure of an element was achievable in a household environment.. of course, then again, there wouldn't be such a thing as "precious" metals..

I like Steve's reference to the laws of thermodynamics, but I'd also like to refer to the laws of "supply and demand".. if gold was easy to come by or make, it wouldn't be worth a bucket of manure and there certainly wouldn't be online forums about how to refine it..


----------



## darkelf2x1

not unless the cia and the illuminati were involved :wink:


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

darkelf2x1 said:


> not unless the cia and the illuminati were involved :wink:



ROTF!.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro

If what they say works, there is is no loss or gain of energy. In an A Bomb, the fission parts weighed less that the uranium did at the start. The loss of weight was released as energy. In an H Bomb, the resulting helium atom weighed less that the two hydrogen atoms it was made from. Thus, energy was released. Both were transmutation processes. When uranium gives off radioactive decay, it converts to lead after several intermediate steps and several billion years of time. The radiation is the energy released.

I never said that I believed in alchemy. I believe in the possibility of using chemistry, particularly electrochemistry and pyrometallurgy, to transmute elements. Probably, the only ones to ever be successful are the Illuminati.


----------



## lazersteve

You still need massive energy to kick start the reaction and precise energy control (resonance) to sustain the chain reaction. Nuclei don't spontaneously split or fuse without good cause and only for a brief time unless immediately stablized. The energy to activate the split or fuse reaction is very high. Not mention your talking Helium (2 protons) (edit formed from two Hydrogen ( 1 proton ), which is much 'easier' to activate than knocking Mercury (80 protons) down 1 proton to Gold (79 protons). Because Gold's larger core 'protects' the protons in the core very well from passing particles. Mercury (80 protons) is the closest element to Gold in the chart for decay purposes. You may be able to knock the atom of Uranium or Mercury around enough to make the single atom of Gold exist for a brief time, but creating a stable resultant atom is even more tricky. You must exactly control the bombardment energy in order to affect the controlled fission. Not within man's reach to date on an industrial scale for production purposes. Besides in your example of the 'A Bomb' everything near the reaction is destroyed, consumed, or scattered!!! Your Gold would be all over hell's creation if you actually made it happen. Suffice it to say, it can be done in the petry dish, but not to a degree which brings it home to mom and pop... unless of course you live in the core of a super dense star.

Steve


----------



## sandhog

I AM a super dense star!..............................






..........Well maybe I'm just super dense.


----------



## darkelf2x1

... or you could just open the gateway and hunt down some state alchemists


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

lazersteve said:


> Your Gold would be all over hell's creation if you actually made it happen.



*laughing me arse off* 

I see goldsilver's point.. in higher theoretical terms, yes.. I do believe it could be done. but the effort it would take to make it happen.. it'd be about as useful as t*ts on a bull.. :wink: :lol:


----------



## lazersteve

goldsilverpro said:


> In an H Bomb, the resulting helium atom weighed less that the two hydrogen atoms it was made from.



A prime example of a fusion reaction, not fission.

Fusion = bring together

Fission = split apart

Lot's of controlled energy either way.


Steve


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

lazersteve said:


> Lot's of controlled energy either way.



controlled ? :shock:


----------



## darkelf2x1

well its controlled until the technician spills coffee on the control panel

but currently we cant get energy out of a controlled fusion reaction you only end up losing it (you do get energy but its less than what you put in)


----------



## lazersteve

Controlled in order to start the reaction, uncontrolled after it starts.


----------



## darkelf2x1

- - - - -
isnt it supposed to be easier to split a large atom than a small one? especially fissile material

whereas its easier to fuse a small atom into a larger atom


----------



## lazersteve

Depends on your mode of attack.


----------



## aflacglobal

<<<<<<Dam i must have missed this one. who started this anyway :shock: 

I love to hear you gentlemen debate. Hell i even learn some things.
I find these things and I figure WTH. It get's everyone taking. lol

Ralph


----------



## AuMINIMayhem

lazersteve said:


> Controlled in order to start the reaction, uncontrolled after it starts.



ok... that's what I was thinking as well.. controlled up until "critical mass" is reached then.. lookout, mama! :shock: :lol:


----------



## mike.fortin

Chris--I chased down the highschool science fair demo details some time back. It did happen. There were 2 pictures in the newspaper. The recipe the young lady used was the first one if I recall right. It has been a while since I investigated this. The ignition reaction was performed in a 3# coffee can. Reminds me of the ad, so simple a caveman can do it. :shock: Mike


----------



## lazersteve

Mike;

What exactly happened? Can you outline the experiment and the results?

Steve


----------



## lazersteve

Some fun links:

Read This

and another interesting (and long) file 

Search this for fission

and


Some fun reading..

and the grand finale

*EDIT: Copied as pdf to my website due to size.. very large*

Click 'I Agree', click the 'Precious Metals from Cold Fusion !' link

Search for 'coffee can' or 'gold'

Fun Stuff!!!

Steve


----------



## mike.fortin

lazersteve said:


> Mike;
> What exactly happened? Can you outline the experiment and the results?
> Steve



Steve--this stuff is all stuck in some box around here. I printed out everything I could learn at the time and then forgot about it. The newspaper didn't print the formula. I thought that was pretty smart of them. Mr. Champion did in one of his pamphlets. He explained it in narrative form. Then he explained it again using all those chemical symbols and arrows stuff which I don't understand. I'm no chemist. Mike


----------



## aflacglobal

GSP ,

Check out this group. They have been discussing this since 2003 ?
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/AlchemyGold/


----------



## goldsilverpro

Steve, I just noticed this.

I didn't say that the Hydrogen reaction was fission.


----------



## Irons

[img:200:257]http://thewaitandwonder.clubmom.com/photos/misc/homer.jpg[/img]

Transmutation gone wrong.


----------



## blueduck

There are a couple of followers of Hudson's around these parts, shoot one of them even drinks his own pee...... says it put hair back on his head and healed him of some serious illness, of course that all happened along with the white gold which if you read far enough it is attributated to the Annuki and the "tenth" planet or "Planet X" or Nirubu that Zachariah Sitchkin made famous and Art Bell helped promote last decade........ whew that was a finger full.

There are some idiots in this world who believe just about anything, P.T. Barnum said "there is a sucker born every minute, and two to take them" or something to that effect...... which has led me to the point in my life which one am I? I have wanted to beleive in folks [ergo the purchase of Megan Rose booklets about refining Plats from Cats costing me way more than the information is worth, though there is something in there that is valuable somewhere, I just was not up to a $300+ lesson in "fool me once" ] 

That said, there is some precious metals hidden in some "black" sand, a person just has to understand which is what and where it is found [locally in Central Idaho there is a river full of blacks and browns which are loaded with gold, trapping it has been the hard part, anyone wanna invest?] okokokok so I aint the person to separate an investor from his funds over a little gold in the river, some one else can did that. And it isnt really Alchemy it is more like it is there, just encapsulated in a "glass" substance that keeps acids from touching it until the "glass is broken by heat.... so I guess it has the appearance of Alchemy, after all did not "all Chemistry methods" stem from the "Alchemists" of olde????

Blueduck is under the influenced of the coming full moon!, making him a pseudo "lunatic".... but not a pagan......

William
Central Idaho


----------



## goldsilverpro

Once, about 25 years ago, I became fascinated with those tiny, perfectly spherical, black balls that are found in black sands, at least in the Oregon area. I found the black balls everywhere, even when I swept the floor in my apartment. Even with gold present, they were the last thing in the pan. Gotta be PGM. 

I needed a 100 power scope to examine them. I treated them with various chemicals and powdered metals. Once, the surface of several balls turned a 24K gold color. I saw all sorts of unusual things. I seem to remember that the black balls weren't as magnetic as the sand, itself. Certain alloys of PGM's are totally insoluble in all acids. Probably need a fused salt.


----------



## Irons

goldsilverpro said:


> Once, about 25 years ago, I became fascinated with those tiny, perfectly spherical, black balls that are found in black sands, at least in the Oregon area. I found the black balls everywhere, even when I swept the floor in my apartment. Even with gold present, they were the last thing in the pan. Gotta be PGM.
> 
> I needed a 100 power scope to examine them. I treated them with various chemicals and powdered metals. Once, the surface of several balls turned a 24K gold color. I saw all sorts of unusual things. I seem to remember that the black balls weren't as magnetic as the sand, itself. Certain alloys of PGM's are totally insoluble in all acids. Probably need a fused salt.



That's what I call the same material here. It's probably incinerated particles from Meteorite burn-up.


----------



## mikeore

We have an "oldtimer" friend of ours (86) He is one of the last Hydrolic miners in S.Oregon. A walking encyclopedia. He has a bottle of spheres, he claims it is meterorite dust, very dense very heavy. I always looked at him with one eye cocked when he brought this stuff out. We learned over the years to listen a little more carfuly to old Dick, he's never far off.


----------



## Irons

Do a Sodium Peroxide fusion to remove the Alumina/Silicate crust, then A Salt fusion followed by AR.
I get a yellow precipitate with Stannous. If I remember correctly, that's Iridium, which is common in Meteorites. Iit's usually the only thing left that isn't oxidized on entry.

Now you know why it won't dissolve.

Have fun. :twisted:


----------



## blueduck

one night, about 19 years back, standing outside i was nearly hit by a piece from the sky, 3 of us were standing there discussing world events and a piece fizzled out about 20 feet over our heads, we watched it come right at us and listened to the buzz that accompanied it..... in retrospect we were lucky none of us were hit by any residual matter either.

William


----------



## allanwcoty

I'll try again. Lost last post.
I've got the sphere's in 2 places in Ak. A retired Proffessor is supposed to try and identify when he can find time.

[IMG:640:480]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/allanwcoty/untitled023.jpg[/img]

[IMG:640:480]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/allanwcoty/untitled0132.jpg[/img]

Also have metallic spheres/balls. I tried to cut one, no luck. Then I tried to crush with a pair of side cut pliers and got it to pop. Hard stuff. Thought it might be hardfaceing spatter? Any ideas, anyone come across similar stuff.

[IMG:640:480]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r25/allanwcoty/nov042007005.jpg[/img]

I have better photo's but they're not uploaded to Photobucket. Is there an easier way for us dial-ups. Takes forever to upload on photobucket. Have a great day. allan


----------



## lazersteve

Allan,

Nice photos.

This article may contain a clue for you. 

Arizona Meteor Evidence


The article mentions Arizona and Iridium spheres. I've included the photo from the article below.

[img:447:480]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/iridium_meteor.jpg[/img]

The photo is not really clear, but the third insert resembles your pictures.

I found another iridium nodule photo:

[img:450:334]http://www.dvminerals.com/img4/I-040.jpg[/img]

Steve


----------



## Irons

The Sudbury Nickel deposit in Ontario is located in the crater of an older impact site. Lots of PGMs are recovered there.

I've seen evidence of previous impacts that go back 400 million years. There are probably many older but the bedrock has been altered by geologic activity and few traces remain.

Thes 'Meteorites' that periodically visit the earth in the northern latitudes may be part of a cluster that the Earth passes throug every so often.

I don't want to be around for the next one.


----------



## Harold_V

It appears that such events are on a somewhat regular, albeit well spaced schedule. More or less adds credence to the nemesis theory that has been kicked around in scientific circles.

Harold


----------



## Lou

Probably iridium or an osmiridium alloy. Seeing as iridium isn't common on this planet (much, much rarer that Pt) it probably is extraterrestrial in origin.

Part of the reason iridium isn't worth much is that its uses are very limited because a.) it's a mother to put into solution requiring salt fusions, b.) it's damn hard/tough stuff. 


Here's a pretty thing...wish I was holding it in my hands:
http://www.periodictable.com/Stories/077.x3/


----------



## mikeore

I was trying to look this up last night..er The one that I was thinking of was called the P-K layer? Where all the Dino's went out.
Hey Blue Duck, I think I read about you guy's or heard about it thru the grape vine. You wouldn't happen to be a Wildland Firefighter would ya? :twisted:


----------



## blueduck

mikeore said:


> I was trying to look this up last night..er The one that I was thinking of was called the P-K layer? Where all the Dino's went out.
> Hey Blue Duck, I think I read about you guy's or heard about it thru the grape vine. You wouldn't happen to be a Wildland Firefighter would ya? :twisted:



Nah I am not a firefighter, at that time we were looking into some different logging sales for either log houses we were building or some saw logs to go through my portable mill..... never related the story before to anyone, just figured it was a freak, and a rarity of happenstance, no way of proving what happened cause nothing was visibly left of the particle that we know of, we did see quite a few pieces that night though in a short time, and the one thing that sticks out was the hair on the back of my neck raised after the thing fizzed out..... call it a delayed reaction to a near miss.

after looking at the pictures in this post, i am gonna have to put some concentrates under the microscope again and take a closer look at whats there in some of my panning buckets...... I know thre is more than just a little yellow flake in them, just not sure what all is there in any quantity but i never have done much more than a pan assay on the stuff.

William


----------



## Irons

In the middle image near the center of the image, there's a cubic crystal. That might be a small Diamond. In the trade, they're known as Congo Cubes because many Diamonds from the Congo take that form.
Notice the dimpled surface. If it's a diamond, some of those dimples are Trigons (Triangular shaped).


----------



## Noxx

Lou said:


> Here's a pretty thing...wish I was holding it in my hands:
> http://www.periodictable.com/Stories/077.x3/



It's a damn big piece 8) 

I wish you best luck ! lol


----------



## allanwcoty

Thanks for the heads up Irons! I was just learning to use the scope at this time so all samples went back into their bag and no notes were taken. I probably still have it all but will take some time to relocate, seperate, take lots of notes and catalogue or index to be found when wanted. Any simple safe tests for the elimination of weld slag possibility of the spheres for a novice! Have a great day. allan


----------



## Irons

Almost anywhere you find Platinum, then more then likely some Diamonds will be found as well. Don't get too excited. Small Diamonds are really not that rare, but it's fun finding one under the microscope. Diamond powder is fairly inexpensive, just a few dollars a gram and it takes a bit of work to get a pure material thats saleable.
Keep an eye out in your pan. It has a specific gravity of 3.52, so it will settle in with the black sand. Unfortunately, Garnet is has about the same density and there's tons of garnet hereabouts.

It seems like there's quite a bit of what looks like Zircon in that mix. Britain just approved the construction of new reactors and Zirconium is used quite extensively in the construction. You may have more values in the Zircon sand than in any precious metals.

Try using a rare-earth magnet to remove the dark material.


----------



## allanwcoty

Thanks Irons, I've been using a standard magnet but will look into getting a rare-earth magnet. Something I came across today as I was panning out 3 crushed samples. All three upon dehydrating the magnetics turned dark brown and hard. They do crush back up by hand with a little effort. I use 100% recycle water and a week ago I done some panning with rubbing alchohol, any chance it is responsible? One sample also left me with a dark grey foam, froth that does not feel greasy, and wouldn't settle with dishsoap or jetdry. Several samples over the last couple of weeks have had pyrite in them. Any ideas anyone. Thanks, allan


----------



## Irons

allanwcoty said:


> Thanks Irons, I've been using a standard magnet but will look into getting a rare-earth magnet. Something I came across today as I was panning out 3 crushed samples. All three upon dehydrating the magnetics turned dark brown and hard. They do crush back up by hand with a little effort. I use 100% recycle water and a week ago I done some panning with rubbing alchohol, any chance it is responsible? One sample also left me with a dark grey foam, froth that does not feel greasy, and wouldn't settle with dishsoap or jetdry. Several samples over the last couple of weeks have had pyrite in them. Any ideas anyone. Thanks, allan



If you have an old dead 3 1/2 inch hard drive laying about, you can salvage the read/write head magnets. If you try to remove them from the assembly, use a thin blade such as a single edge razor blade as they are very brittle. They are located at the base of the arm that goes across the platter.
Be careful, they are powerful enough to give you a nasty pinch if you get some appendage caught between them and something magnetic. Not something for little kids to play with.


----------



## blueduck

Irons said:


> If you have an old dead 3 1/2 inch hard drive laying about, you can salvage the read/write head magnets. .........snip...... Not something for little kids to play with.



I guess my kids are tougher than yourn..... the magnets i tried to keep away from my 3 kids have all disappeared so i am gonna have to rip another drive or two apart and get the magnets..... and keep the platters for the Pt on them since they are the newer ones.... though there probably isnt much it all adds up after a fashion.....

And on my kids being tough, if they get hurt when they are doing something they aint supposed to, they dont cry [for the most part, cause they know there aint much sympathy for being hurt while going against what they knew was the wrong thing to do..... [ok they get hugged and loved anyway, but i at least get to put up that tough front]

William
Idaho


----------



## allanwcoty

Well Irons, I didn't read your post close enough and just got through pulling apart a 3 1/2" Floppy drive. Guess the hard drive is next. Dropped trash and picked up a 97 gateway w/pentium II processor as well as some exhaust pipe w/pre and catalytic converter & O2 sensor. Anyways I'll play with the hard drive next. Have a great day. allan


----------



## Palladium




----------



## Palladium

Meow !!!


----------



## aflacglobal

Is this the one Platdigger :arrow: 

_*Joe Champion *_

In the 1990s, Joe Champion announced a variety of methods of transmutations of black sands by thermal burns, melts and kinetic methods. He was convicted of fraud in Arizona after being accused by an irate investor who failed to achieve satisfactory results. Other researchers (including the physicists Bockris and Sundaresan, 1994) validated his processes, however, so the question remains open for experiment. 

The process was developed from a method of "growing gold" in an electrolytic cell that was originally developed by Dr. Walter Lussage, a Czechoslovakian geologist (d. 1977). Dr. Lussage revealed his process to Mr. Jack Keller, who taught it to Joe Champion in 1989. Champion subsequently developed the method further. 

You know i can see at least one person trying this. They might not tell it, but some one will try it. If it works , please let me know. lol 

The original formula is quite simple: black sand (90 gr), charcoal (90 gr), and sodium nitrate (270 gr), pulverized to 200 mesh and mixed thoroughly. The reagents must be pulverized separately to avoid ignition. The mixture is ignited with a torch; it burns about 90 seconds, reaching a temperature of about 700° C. In one assay, the mixture contained 0.18 mg Au and 1.35 mg Ag before ignition; after ignition it contained 212.7 mg Au and 856.8 mg Ag. 

Black sand typically is composed of 40% magnetite (Fe3O4), hematite (Fe2O3), or chalcopyrite (CuFeS2). The necessary parental isotopes (cobalt, iron, manganese, nickel, and calcium) must be present, according to the formula: 

Co59 + Ca40-44 = Ag99-103 
Ni60-64 + Ca44 = Cd104-108 

The addition of a molar proportion of lead enabled the atoms of gold to be collected as they formed, and served as an absorptive shield for radioactivity released in the reaction. 

Another formula for the thermal burn process was carbon (300 gr), potassium nitrate (900 gr), sulfur (80 gr), silica (120 gr), ferrous sulfate (100 gr), cadmium (30 gr), mercury chloride (100 gr), lead oxide (50 gr), silver (5 gr), and calcium oxide (30 gr). 

In one test that Champion described, the thermal melt process was accomplished in a gas-fired or inductively heated furnace, vented to release gases liberated in the process. A mixture of black sands (1 kg), mineral coal (1 kg), sodium nitrate (3 kg), lead (300 gr), silver (200 gr), and mercury chloride (HgCl2, 1 kg) in a graphite crucible yielded 44 gr gold, 6 gr platinum, and 35 gr rhodium. 

Another gas-fired mixture tested by Champion was composed of black sands (100 gr), charcoal (300 gr), sodium nitrate (900 gr) and powered silver (500 gr). When an inductive furnace was employed, the formula needed to be modified: black sands (100 gr), charcoal (350 gr), sodium nitrate (150 gr), silver (50 gr), and copper powder (50 gr). 

The gas or electricity was reduced during the ignition period. After the ignition was completed, the temperature was raised to 2000o C for 90 minutes. If necessary, borax or potassium nitrate was added to maintain fluidity of the mixture. When there was no more apparent reaction, the mixture was poured into a mold to cool, and the slag removed. Both the reaction mixture and the slag should be assayed. 

Another method was discovered in 1993, utilizing the kinetic energy of a ball mill with 40 kg of carbon steel balls. The liner must be made of iron-coated steel and the reagents must be thoroughly dry for this method to work properly. The ball mill also must have an airtight seal. 24% of the mineral weight should be ferric oxygen, which is required for the kinetic excitation transmutation to occur. 

One of Champion's research associates, Greg Iseman (Mesa AZ), used a microwave digestion process to perform analyses of the formula; this method also produced transmutations. 

"If the reaction mixture exceeds 15 kg, the yield is reduced because the transmutation cycle is too long and begins to produce base elements instead of precious metals. It was found necessary to add traces of the target elements to the starting mixture in order for the resonance of those elements (i.e., Au) to act as a "stopping agent". 

Champion also noted: 

"The following reagents were required to produce synthetic precious metals by this process: silica, ferrous sulfate, lead oxide, calcium oxide, mercury sulfide, and cadmium. The mixture was combined with carbon, sodium or potassium nitrate, sulfur, mercury chloride, and silver. The formula produced synthetic gold, iridium, platinum, palladium, and rhodium... 

"When the chemical mixture is properly prepared, it has a reproductive factor of over 60%. This was later increased to 90-plus percent when an error was determined in the crystalline structure of the ferrous sulfate. The differences dealt with a magnetic susceptibility at high temperature, i.e., greater than 750o C... 

"The coincidence factor is extremely important in determining the effectiveness of any nuclear occurrence... The following parameters must be weighed: 

1. Natural occurrence (%) of parental isotopes; 2. Percent relationship of parental isotopes to total mass; 3. Composition of total mass; 4. Thermal nuclear cross section of parental isotopes; 5. Magnetic susceptibility of nuclear moment; 6. Type and length of energy excitation; 7. Parental isotopes' complacency with additives... 

"The coincidence factor is also related to the "treeing effect": it is a nuclear reaction, such as caused by low energy transmutation situations, where a parental element has multiple isotopes, but when combined with 10 a and (10 a + a o), produce more daughter isotopes than parents. If charted, this would resemble limbs on a tree... " 

(6) References 

1. American Business (April 1980), p. 16. 

2. Champion, Joe: Producing Precious Metals at Home; 1994, Discover Publishing P.O. Box 67, Westboro WI 54490); see also Bockris, J.: Fusion Technology 26: 261, 266 (1994) 

3. Conrad, Arnold: California Mining Journal (February 1973), p. 13. 

4. Doberer, K.K.: The Goldmakers; 1948, Nicholson & Watson, London. 

5. Dolph, T.R.: Fate 29(2), #311 (February 1976). 

6. Garretson, Fred: Oakland Tribune (Sat., 22 March 1980), p. A-7. 

7. Hendricks, Ruth L.: "Affadavit" (5 November 1975). 

8. Melchanov, Andrew: Chicago Elite (January 1980). 

9. Moray, T. H.:I. "Recovery of Minerals from Low-Grade Ore by High Energy Bombardment"; (68th National Western Mining Conf. (Denver, CO; 4 February 1965); II. Hooper, W.J.: "Startling Possibilities in Artificial Transmutation", p. 5-7; III. Hendricks, Ruth L.: "History of Research Project", p. 8-9; IV. Rudolph, Th. E.: "Statistical Evaluation Research Report", p. 10-12. 

10. Olsen, Prof. L. M.: Financial & Statistical Evaluation: Recovery of Minerals from Low-Grade Ore by High-Energy Bombardment. 

11. Sherr, R., et al.: Physical Review 60 (7): 473-479 (October 1941). 

12. Star (12 February 1980).


----------



## Platdigger

Thank You Ralph.....


----------



## blueduck

where you have gold and plats and other noble metals present in microscopic isotopes suspended in the water like ya do around here, i can see a little bit showing up in a burn like that, and maybe too if the "blacksands" were more than just "normal" black sands again like we have around this part of Idaho in some places I can see it showing up in some recognizable form, but not in huge quantiies out of a Kg of sang..... nope i can not see that at all....

but i suspect it may be worth a burn or two in trying....lol

William
North Central Idaho


----------



## Irons

Having unwittingly digested the 'philosopher's stone'. I am wont to wander eternity as a geek exhibit in a side-show.

What we do in life echoes through eternity..

http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/-quot-Outlaw-Mummy-quot-Illuminates-Wild-West-Life/45119

﻿Jan. 4, 2006—Recent analysis of a mummy nicknamed "Sylvester," who is believed to have been a 19th century cowboy, validates some Wild West lore popularized in movie westerns, but dispels at least one myth, suggests the director of the research project.

Since shotgun pellets blasted Sylvester's right cheek years before his death, and he appears to have survived another bullet to his collarbone, the "wild" in Wild West appears true. His liver, however, was in good condition, so not all cowboys drank as hard as they otherwise lived.

The mummy was owned by a California doctor whose uncle was one of two cowboys who found Sylvester’s body in 1895 as they galloped through Arizona’s Gila Bend Desert.

His body was then preserved with arsenic and likely "hit the road on the sideshow circuit" as an "outlaw mummy" for public display.

--snip--


----------



## jsargent

Irons said:


> Having unwittingly digested the 'philosopher's stone'. I am wont to wander eternity as a geek exhibit in a side-show.
> 
> What we do in life echoes through eternity..
> 
> http://www.theforumsite.com/forum/topic/-quot-Outlaw-Mummy-quot-Illuminates-Wild-West-Life/45119
> 
> ﻿Jan. 4, 2006—Recent analysis of a mummy nicknamed "Sylvester," who is believed to have been a 19th century cowboy, validates some Wild West lore popularized in movie westerns, but dispels at least one myth, suggests the director of the research project.
> 
> Since shotgun pellets blasted Sylvester's right cheek years before his death, and he appears to have survived another bullet to his collarbone, the "wild" in Wild West appears true. His liver, however, was in good condition, so not all cowboys drank as hard as they otherwise lived.
> 
> The mummy was owned by a California doctor whose uncle was one of two cowboys who found Sylvester’s body in 1895 as they galloped through Arizona’s Gila Bend Desert.
> 
> His body was then preserved with arsenic and likely "hit the road on the sideshow circuit" as an "outlaw mummy" for public display.
> 
> --snip--


From Alchemy to arsenic-filled mummies... I love this place


----------



## Herman

I know this is an old post but several years have passed and things have changed and the way things are going it seems that everything we get taught gets changed every generation or sn the energetic forum and the overunity forum they are now finding out the laws of thermodynamics has conditions where it works sometimes but not other times.As far as energy is concerned it exists everywhere all the time and just changes form so what was once considered perpetual motion machines are now over unity devices and free energy devices.The magnetic motor has been cracked several times and in different ways.Pyramid power seems to be making headway with the discoveries of Christopher Dunn and others.Einstein is being proven wrong and what was known 100 or more years ago and was suppressed is now becoming the latest discoveries.Which brings me back to the original thread Transmutation.When gold or other PGMs are mentioned many think its hogwash but when there are transmutations being done using other elements like nickel,lead or even less valuable stuff then one has to wonder if it works with the cheap stuff then why not the expensive stuff ?Tesla produced i think Radium and said he could do it for pennies,Some Japanese scientist was doing something with nickel and it wasnt hard or expensive to do.I know in my family tree we had an alchemist in the 1600s.I also remember reading somewhere of some woman who drank gold colloidial solution and she of course got greedy thinking more is better well it made her hair fall out and skin became very pale and her nails very brittle as well as her bones.If I remember right Sir Issac Newton was an alchemist and he was later put in charge to run around the country side to dismantle and destroy any other Alchemists labs that were transmuting gold.Kind of reminds one of a type of liquor control laws from back in the 20s and 30s doesnt it?Last I heard some guy was working on mineral and element seperation using frequencies.I think we live in a time where we have to have an open mind more so now than ever before in history.It looks like anything is possible.I like Walter Russels layout of the elements in regard to frequencies and the crystal formations of them according to each element.It makes more sense to me than the present table being used which looks like such a mess.No harmony to it.The next 10 or 20 years should see a lot of new and interesting discoveries and inventions as long as we can avoid WW3 or anything else of such a disaster to put us back in the dark ages.
Herman


----------



## jimdoc

First; There are things called paragraphs.

Second; Enough of that other talk. Believe what you want, we don't want to hear about it.

Jim


----------



## g_axelsson

Herman, keep that garbage out of this forum! This is the first and final warning!

This forum is based on real science and not fairy tails. If you want to discuss alchemy you should do it some where else than here. If just one thing of what you wrote was true then there would have been a new Nobel price winner.

And no, this is NOT up to debate. One more word from you on this topic and it will be enough for banning. End of story.

Göran


----------



## nickvc

I really can't understand how someone who you would consider to be fairly intelligent can believe any of this alchemy rubbish, for heavens sake will we be believing in fairies and the sandman next!


----------



## goldsilverpro

Nothing has changed. Same old BS with different words. No one in history has ever transmuted any element to any other element, unless they had a nuclear bomb, a nuclear power plant, or a particle collider. Anyone that says differently is a liar, is deluded, or just a plain moron. Alchemy may be the world's oldest con, starting with Hermes Trismegistus.

I'm not going to allow you to answer this post. In fact, I am locking this thread. If you continue with this on another thread, Herman, you will be immediately banned. Your choice? The only thing allowed on this forum is the discussion of REAL science.


----------

